# LR CC and v.6 (perpetual) on same computer



## fabthi (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi everybody
I now have LR 6.14 (perpetual) installed on my Macs; I'd like to test the Classic CC version but I'd like to keep the possibility to switch back to v.6 if I'd want to.
Is it possible to have both CC and v.6 installed on the same machine? And to use them alternatively?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes, they can both be installed at the same time (and on your Mac they can both be active at the same time).

One request though....try not using "LR CC" when you mean "LR Classic". Adobe released two new desktop apps at the same time in October 2017....."LR Classic CC" (Classic for short), which was the updated version of LR6/2015CC, and a new cloud-centric version called Lightroom CC (which is now generally known as LRCC). Plenty of scope for confusion on the forums when users refer to "LR CC" when they might really mean "LR Classic".


----------



## fabthi (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks Jim for your help!
I must admit I'm not yet too confident about the naming of different Lightroom versions.
What's the name of perpetual version (I have 6.14) users adopt when discussing on forum?
And what's the difference between "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC" and "Lightroom Classic CC": they both seem meant for computers, at least reading the description


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 4, 2019)

Using just LR6.14 is OK for your current version.

Re your screenshot: "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC" is the very long-winded term for the new cloud-centric desktop app that I refer to simply as "LR CC". "Lightroom Classic CC" is the updated subscription version of your LR 6.14, so will be the version that you are most familiar with (though of course it's had quite a few updates since 6.14).

Just to confuse you even more, if you do decide to go subscription and you choose the Photography Plan which includes LR Classic and Photoshop, then you'll also get the new LR CC app included in the plan as well (though you don't have to install it if you don't want to.).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2019)

A word of warning. If you install Lightroom Classic (trial), your Lightroom 6 (perpetual) might change to Lightroom CC2015 because you'll be using a (trial) subscription. If you decide not to go for Lightroom Classic and let that trial expire, you may find that Lightroom 6 will start to behave like an expired trial version too. How to convert a Lightroom CC trial version to licensed Lightroom 6 copy


----------



## fabthi (Jan 4, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> A word of warning. If you install Lightroom Classic (trial), your Lightroom 6 (perpetual) might change to Lightroom CC2015 because you'll be using a (trial) subscription. If you decide not to go for Lightroom Classic and let that trial expire, you may find that Lightroom 6 will start to behave like an expired trial version too. How to convert a Lightroom CC trial version to licensed Lightroom 6 copy


Aaaargh...this is already a good reason for NOT upgrading! 
Anyway I was thinking to subscribe straight away without going through the trial version, that's why I was investigating over the option of keeping the old 6.14 working.
So, this way I should avoid hassle on the perpetual version???? Please please please tell me it's going to work this way!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2019)

fabthi said:


> Aaaargh...this is already a good reason for NOT upgrading!
> Anyway I was thinking to subscribe straight away without going through the trial version, that's why I was investigating over the option of keeping the old 6.14 working.
> So, this way I should avoid hassle on the perpetual version???? Please please please tell me it's going to work this way!


If you go straight for a subscription, then I think that Lightroom 6 will automatically change to Lightroom CC2015 (the subscription version of Lightroom 6). It will continue to work fine.


----------



## fabthi (Jan 4, 2019)

I have backed up everything so in case something goes weird, I'm covered.
Thanks to both for the huge help!


----------



## Chip Gallo (Jan 4, 2019)

Along financial lines, is there a way to get credit toward a subscription for recently purchasing LR 6 stand-alone on the Mac? Santy bought it for me through B&H on November 26, 2018.

TIA,
Chip


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2019)

You'd need to ask Adobe Customer Care about that, Chip.


----------



## Chip Gallo (Jan 5, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> You'd need to ask Adobe Customer Care about that, Chip.


Thanks. My day job is in a corporate environment with Adobe products at the enterprise level. Sometimes market research turns up acquisition solutions that the front desk won't offer. Anything legal is on the table


----------

